# Palm Springs area bike rentals



## Stanley (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi,

I've searched around the internets and I have not been able to find any info about bike rentals in and around Palm Springs. I'll be staying in Palm Desert Feb. 10 through the 18th and would like to get some rides in.
I'd kinda like an upper end road bike (Ultegra group and up, maybe, I dunno) but a decent mt. bike would do. Any suggestions?

BTW, I bicycle commuted in Seattle for 18 years and survived to tell about it but it seems riding on the streets in Palm Springs/Palm Desert has it's own set of challenges. High speed limits on surface streets and older drivers. I've seen some crazy stuff.....

Thanks


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know about rentals, but since you are in the area, take a look at this event:

http://tourdepalmsprings.com/

It is a great ride, perfect weather and a lot of fun. 8000+ rode last year and they expect to better that number this year.

Check with some local bike shops for rentals. Also, if you are staying at a resort, they often have bikes you can rent. The La Quinta Resort had some great bikes available last time we were there.

Good luck!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Bikeman*

42220 Green Way # A
Palm Desert, CA 92211
(760) 341-5022
Owner: Kevin Brown

Nice guy, nice shop, nice rentals, all you need.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 22, 2004)

*Thanks... nm*

Bikeman


----------



## san jacintos (Oct 8, 2008)

PS Active Bike Rentals. Owners name is John Papalia. I believe the folks at Palm Springs Cyclery have his information. I am not sure if they are still around. Might be worth a shot.


----------

